#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: ارور runtime error 70 permission denied

## maryam_sh

سلام خسته نباشید
ویندوز 7 روی سیستم من نصب هست چند روزی میشه ارور runtime error 70 permission denied میده چطور رفع اشکال کنم؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## NPTiak

> سلام خسته نباشید
> ویندوز 7 روی سیستم من نصب هست چند روزی میشه ارور runtime error 70 permission denied میده چطور رفع اشکال کنم؟


سلام، 
برنامه ء جدیدی نصب کردید؟ یا تغییراتی در user name داده اید؟
یا از برنامه ای دارای دیتا بیس استفاده میکنید؟ یا سیستم عضوی از یک شبکه است؟
تا جایی که میدونم این ارور واسه زمانی هست که یه نرم افزار میخواد به یه فایل دسترسی داشته باشه اما نمیتونه، مثلا permission  برای read یا write نداره.
موفق باشید

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*همتا*

----------

